# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > .NET >  Cần hỗ trợ code check tên miền việt nam và quốc tế

## blkaka

Mình đang viết một trang web có chức năng kiểm tra tên miền.

nếu tên miền đó đã có người đang ký rồi thì báo là đã đăng khí nếu chưa thì báo chưa đăng ký. 
Mình đanh bí chổ này có bạn nào biết cái này giúp mình với nhé

----------


## mainguyen

demo http://websieudep.com

link download http://websieudep.com/upload/checkdomain.zip

----------


## gialinhacbd

> demo http://websieudep.com
> 
> link download http://websieudep.com/upload/checkdomain.zip


 line die rùi. không down đc fix lai nha bạn

----------


## thai93tb1

bạn có thể dựa và các trang như whois.com,mắtbbão... để load dữ liệu rồi đưa về kết quả thôi.

----------


## vgreen23

Chỉ toàn là nói. Giúp được em nó thì giúp không thì thôi. Chỉ kiểu đó bố thằng bào biết

----------

